# Briggs and Stratton tapered crankshaft



## SR5J (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys, my first time posting, and thought I would see if anyone knows of a readily available crankshaft adapter. I have a 16hp. briggs opposing twin that I removed from my lincoln welder, and would like to use it on a log splitter that I am currently building, however the engine has a tapered crank, and I was wondering about an adapter to a keyed shaft?? Anyone run into this before?? It's always something eh?? 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could always swap out the crankshaft to a more standard one. As for an adapter, I haven't seen one, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## SR5J (Oct 29, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Country Boy! I "think" I can get a "Love-Joy" coupling that is tapered on one half and keyed for the hyd. pump on the other half, or maybe go to a machine shop and have an adapter made. Was hoping for an easy,simple fix, you know how it is when you do everything yourself, and try to save $$ !! Sure appreciate your insight, thanks again!!!


----------

